# Derealization without Anxiety?



## Logan1887

Right now i am feeling a little Derealized but i am not Panicky or Anxious, Weird. I realize you can't experience dissociation without an underlying Anxiety or Depression problem but is it possible to experience Derealization or Dissociation and not be scared or anxious?


----------



## Guest

Logan1887 said:


> Right now i am feeling a little Derealized but i am not Panicky or Anxious, Weird. I realize you can't experience dissociation without an underlying Anxiety or Depression problem but is it possible to experience Derealization or Dissociation and not be scared or anxious?


so much wrong with this post, since when does dissociation have to of happened becasue of a anxiety or depression problem? of course you can feel this without being scared or anxious.


----------



## Guest

Logan1887 said:


> Right now i am feeling a little Derealized but i am not Panicky or Anxious, Weird. I realize you can't experience dissociation without an underlying Anxiety or Depression problem but is it possible to experience Derealization or Dissociation and not be scared or anxious?


True. I am DP/DR right now and have been all day and am not at all anxious. I don't have panic attacks anymore.

I AM an anxious person under stress. Various types of stress cause my anxiety to increase, sometimes (but not always) the DP/DR join in for the ride. Other times they stay at their "usual daily level" -- just 5% above unbearable mainly, but I keep going, and I'm tired.

Many here do not have anxiety disorders and have symptoms of chronic DP/DR, or episodes that come and go.

Many may have other psychiatric problems such as BPD, depression, OCD, etc. and have DPD as a COMORBID/co-existing experience. This has been updated ... that DPD can stand alone ... in the upcoming DSM-5. There is too much research to support this. I'd say DP/DR is SEEN (or heard described) most often by ER doctors who have individuals coming in with panic attacks. The individuals think they are having a heart attack. During the experience they may also have DP and DR. VERY common known side effect of a panic attack.

Oh, also, neurologists are aware of DP/DR occurring in the aura of a seizure, or in a migraine aura. DP/DR is common to a neurologist or anesthesiologist (who uses dissociative drugs for sedation). Still don't know why psychiatrists are so ill informed. Some are very informed, others clueless.

But if someone has GAD without panic for example, that doesn't mean he/she will have DP.

That is the million dollar mystery. For the 1,298,056,734,500th time I will say, "EVERY CASE HERE ON THIS BOARD AND EVERY CASE INVOLVING NEUROLOGY IS UNIQUE AS HUMANS ARE INFINITELY UNIQUE AND BRAINS INFINITELY COMPLEX."


----------



## gill

I think if the DR just continuously lingers, not changing much depending on anything, then it's probably an after-effect of something, not a symptom of something.
...
There's the initial experience of the effects of a stress, the symptoms, and then there's the experience of the results of that stress, which can linger, since the body can take time to adjust....


----------



## Guest

they're the same. you just happen to experience it in a way that you rather describe it as DP, because that's how you feel. but I beleive they're the same.


----------



## gill

I gotta say it doesnt make sense to equate the two in my experience. I'm not stressed 24/7, yet the dp lingers. I agree with what my doctor said which is that chronic dp, dpd, is an after-effect of stresses, so it can take awhile to fade....


----------



## Guest

gill said:


> I'm not stressed 24/7, yet the dp lingers.


when I say anxiety I don't mean you're stressed. it's a constant state of uneasiness, a something-is-off feeling.


----------



## violetgirl

Anxeity and DP are not the same thing. 

Anxeity can trigger DP, but you can have DP without anxeity, as a disorder on it's own. 

DP can be triggered by many things such as trauma, PTSD, BPD, chronic dissociative disorders (DID) etc. People DP during traumatic events, that's not anxeity, that's dissociation. Kids can DP during abuse, that's dissociation. People can get DP after an identity crisis such as leaving a religion, after giving birth, divorce etc. 

They are two seperate conditions, but you can have them at the same time.


----------

